# Colt's Python



## DoubleAction

It doesn't take but a glance to notice that Colt's Python is possessed with refinements not found in any other double action revolver. To touch any moving part of a Python, is to experience it's jeweled like movements that few words can describe.​
Why it shoots so smooth and accurate is with reason,as is everything else about the revolver. The Python has exceeded the industry standards since it's introduction in 1955, with a left hand barrel twist of 6 rifling grooves, as opposed to 5 for most others, and a twist rate of 1 in 14 inches, as opposed to the industry standard of 1 in 18 3/4 inches. The barrel also has an inner surface that is polished to a mirrored smoothness like no other revolver manufacturer. Another noted feature of the barrel is the bore diameter that tapers by 1/1000 of an inch toward the muzzle, forcing the bullet deeper into the rifling.​ The action of the Python has at least six individual hand polishing and honing steps performed. The trigger stroke and hammer fall are longer than those of the S&W, Ruger, Taurus, or Dan Wesson, which some may feel is bad, but in fact, it's good because the longer hammer fall provides a harder strike on the frame mounted firing pin. With a lighter trigger action, this longer hammer fall, provides a more reliable primer ignition, while providing the Python with a positive trigger return, from shot to shot.​ Assisting in the cylinder lockup is the "Second Hand", which rises under the first hand, locking the cylinder motionless in place at the moment of the shot.​ These are some of the differences I've found with the Python, as opposed to other revolvers.​


----------



## jimmy

good for you..as long as you are happy.


----------



## Freedom1911

That Python with the 4"bbl at the bottom looks like it needs a new home and I'm looking to adopt. LOL

I have never been a big fan of revolvers, but the Colt Python line has been one of the few revolvers that did catch my eye. Sadly they have always been out of my price range.
Colt no longer makes them and used models in even half arsed condition run in to the hi dollars. 

The Ruger GP100 is a good wheel gun and I settled on it. SW has a nice revolver in their stables right now that I would like to have but at 1200.00 a pop I think if at all, it will go at the end of my wish list.

Nice guns, have fun and know there are those here that are :mrgreen: with envy.


----------



## DoubleAction

The S&W 27-2, in the 4' inch, is one helluva revolver also


----------



## Freedom1911

This is the SW I was talking about. Smith & Wesson 327 M&P TRR8










Here it is loaded up.










This is a 8 round revolver.


----------



## DoubleAction

My Brother has the" 8 times" revolvers; He is about the S&W Performance Center revolvers and Lew Hortons.


----------



## dosborn

Freedom1911 said:


> Here it is loaded up.


:anim_lol:

Sorry, that's too much for me.


----------



## DoubleAction

Freedom1911 said:


> This is the SW I was talking about. Smith & Wesson 327 M&P TRR8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is loaded up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 8 round revolver.


I think it takes awhile to like the new S&W revolvers; Every time I see one, I like them a little bit more :smt033

I like this one :smt033


----------



## dosborn

It's a good looking revolver, but I just cant get past the "loaded" version. I have never seen a Ninja's revolver before.:anim_lol::smt082


----------



## GySgt1811

*GySgt1811*

To each his own...but I've never been partial to crew-served hand guns. Someone has to carry the base plate.

Semper Fi,

Gunny


----------

